# 어이하리야



## Mallarme

> *푸르른 **날*/서정주(1915~2000)
> --
> 저기 저기 저, 가을 꽃 자리
> 초록이 지쳐 단풍 드는데
> 눈이 내리면 *어이하리야*
> 봄이 또 오면 *어이하리야*
> --



안녕하세요,

위에 있는 빨간 부분을 해석하기가 어렵습니다.

<어이하리야>의 의미가  <어쩌나>와 같습니까? ...

저는 이렇게 해석합니다:

눈이 내리면 *어이하리야*
봄이 또 오면 *어이하리야*

의미: 눈이 내려도 괜찮고 봄이 또 와도 괘찮다...다 상관없다...다 괜찮다

여러분 (한국어 원어민)은 어떻게 해석하십니까? 고맙게 읽겠습니다.


----------



## alohaoe

어이 ~= 어떻게
하리야 ~= 할 것인가?

"어떻게 할 것인가"의 특이한 어투(옛투 혹은 시어(poetic words))로 들립니다.

혹은 어떻게 할 것인가. "(체념하듯) 어찌 되든 상관 없다"로 들리기도 합니다. (의미상)

이상, 이 시를 배운 적 없고 처음 본 사람이...


----------



## Mallarme

alohaoe said:


> 어이 ~= 어떻게
> 하리야 ~= 할 것인가?
> 
> "어떻게 할 것인가"의 특이한 어투(옛투 혹은 시어(poetic words))로 들립니다.
> 
> 혹은 어떻게 할 것인가. "(체념하듯) 어찌 되든 상관 없다"로 들리기도 합니다. (의미상)
> 
> 이상, 이 시를 배운 적 없고 처음 본 사람이...



아ㅏㅏㅏ 도움이 됩니다! 고맙습니다.^^


----------

